

Proposed AngularJS WebPage structure - mgonto
http://www.blogeek.com.ar/2013/05/18/proposed-angulars-project-structure/

======
sugerman
What's the actual proposal here? This just seems like a description of the
intended organization of an Angular application.

~~~
mgonto
The proposal is that you can actually use that organization in an Angular app.
It's just a proposition, as you can organize it however you want.

------
mgonto
:)

